# Headlight washer pump fuse location



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Please could some kind soul tell me where to find the headlight washer pump fuse. My owners manual does not list it for some strange reason.

The washer heads both extend OK using the service button, but when I pull the washer stalk only one (RHS) pops out and no fluid comes out, so I am guessing the washer pump has stopped working.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Robbie:

Both the left and right headlight washer are powered from the same fuse, so, whatever it might be that is causing your problem, it is not the fuse.

FYI, the fuse that powers the headlight washer jets is fuse SD18, which is located in the fusebox that is under the air intake plenum on the passenger side of the car. You don't want to be opening that fusebox unless you really, really must do so - for reasons that are explained here:

Water Leakage into Cabin by way of Electronics Box in Right Plenum Chamber.

I suggest that as the first step in troubleshooting, you should investigate and see if washer fluid is dribbling out the bottom of your car underneath the headlight washer that is not operating. It might be that the tube bringing fluid to the washer has come apart.

You can further investigate the problem washer jet by carefully prying open the little door on the bumper that covers the jet when it is retracted. Use a plastic credit card to pry up the door sufficiently that you can get your finger under it and open it completely. That will let you look and see if fluid is coming out of the end of the nozzle. If you pull the door open all the way, it will over-center on the cam and stay open (desirable, for troubleshooting). Just give it a gentle bump to close it again.

Michael


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Michael.

I have done some more "squirting" and I am pretty sure there is no fluid leaking from the headlight washer area. I gave some erronous info previously - both washer heads do both extend when I pull the lever (but I hadn't been getting round the car quick enough to see the first retract before the other ). 
So I think the problem must lie with the fuse or pump. As it has a warranty I think I'll get the dealer to open the delicate fuse box that you mentioned.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*Headlamp Washer problem*

Robbie
did you resolve this problem? I am seeing exactly the same issue: Headlamp washer goes through the motions correctly, but no fluid comes out. I have a suspicion this may be related to a "bumper off" repair from last year, as it was after that I noticed the lack of headlight washing fluid. No fluid visible under the car, so suspect a kinked tube or disconnected pump.

Is it possible to manipulate the pump through VCDS?

Thanks
Hugh 
Dublin


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a slightly different problem which I solved by cleaning the heads on the nozzles as they had become blocked by limescale. I opened the washers in the way that Michael suggested and once I had given them a clean, everything worked fine. It might be worth just making sure the water can actually get through before trying anything more serious.
Tim


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

arthurgodsake said:


> I had a slightly different problem which I solved by cleaning the heads on the nozzles as they had become blocked by limescale. I opened the washers in the way that Michael suggested and once I had given them a clean, everything worked fine. It might be worth just making sure the water can actually get through before trying anything more serious.
> Tim


Tim
thanks for that. Indeed I also thought that was the issue ( it is a problem on the windscreen washers) , but some poking suggests it is not that on the light washers. I took off the plastic cap on the end of the extending arm, and no liquid there either. 
Will need a closer look (some time I really have nothing to do).

Hugh


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Hugh,
when I took it to the dealer (to fix a few problems under warranty) they told me that it was just due to the level in the fluid tank being too low ! They said that when it gets lower than a certain level it will only wash the windscreen and not the headlights. I left with my tail between my legs, but I still wasn't entirely convinced by this explanation.


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Hi Hugh,
> I left with my tail between my legs,


I feel you pain. I still feel the humiliation of having the correct way to use the keyless start button to turn off the "ignition": this was after having clocked 90k miles in the car and never noticed it was a two-stage button. In fairness to the service manager he just said "it's designed to make a fool of you"

I filled the reservoir, the mechanism extends, but no wash is delivered form either side. So it does not appear to be a wash fluid level issue.

Thanks
Hugh


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Some Phaeton washer fluid reservoir tanks have the windscreen and headlamp pumps mounted at the same level as each other, others have the headlight pump mounted higher than the windscreen pump so that it does not deny the higher-priority windscreen pump that last squirt or two.

Chris


*Pumps at same level - 3D0 955 453K*









image via allegro.pl user 'Silniki Euro'



*Pumps with offset level - 3D0 955 453M*









image via allegro.pl user 'Speed-Car'



*Headlamp washer pump is the one arrowed*









image (c) volkswagen


----------



## Phaeton2 (May 18, 2013)

Did anyone figure out the cause of the problem? I'm having a similar issue, no fluid for headlights or windshield.


----------

